# Oakvile GTA



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello, We are moving to Toronto in a few weeks. My Husband is going first to get started in his new job, find us somewhere to live, a car ect, me and the children are going to follow him out when everything is in place. 

We are thinking of moving to Oakvile, from what we have seen on line, it seems like a nice place, does anyone know anything about oakvile? We are looking for somewhere family orientated, safe, with good schools and activities for our children.

Do we need proff of address before we change driver lincence form uk to Onterio? As hubby is from Montreal he seems to think it will be quicker to get a qubec lincence first then change to an onterio one later as he wants to buy a car as soon as he lands into the counry. He can use his mums address in Montreal as proff there, but he will be staying at his cousins house in Torronto for about 3 weeks before we get a place for us to live.

My residancy is not coming to me untill April/may time, so i will go over as a visiter. But when my visa arrives at my parents house in the uk, do i have to come back and fly back out to Canada with my residancy or can my parents sent it to me?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

welshcanadian said:


> Hello, We are moving to Toronto in a few weeks. My Husband is going first to get started in his new job, find us somewhere to live, a car ect, me and the children are going to follow him out when everything is in place.
> 
> We are thinking of moving to Oakvile, from what we have seen on line, it seems like a nice place, does anyone know anything about oakvile? We are looking for somewhere family orientated, safe, with good schools and activities for our children.
> 
> ...


Your parents can mail your visa to you but you will require to go to the US border to activate it.


----------



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for your advice, are you sure that I can activate my visa at the US border even though I am British? It would be great if I could! My husband has recieved a salary offer for his new job, but hes not to happy with it! I see it as a first step into canada, a start! 
He's fumming that he wont have no hoildays for the first year, just 4% extra salary instead, hes got used to 27 day off a year here!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

welshcanadian said:


> Thanks for your advice, are you sure that I can activate my visa at the US border even though I am British? It would be great if I could! My husband has recieved a salary offer for his new job, but hes not to happy with it! I see it as a first step into canada, a start!
> He's fumming that he wont have no hoildays for the first year, just 4% extra salary instead, hes got used to 27 day off a year here!


If you have a PR visa authorization it has to be activated. This is done at a POE (Point of Entry) regardless of the mode of transport to Canada that you use. As a British passport holder you are allowed to enter the USA then return into Canada to activate it. It is done all the time. You, of course, should ensure you have all documentation with you when you do it.
I do not mean to be rude but your husband should have researched the vacation situation in Canada. It is a constant whine with UK ex-pats here. Some try to negotiate better but generally it's two weeks then increasing over the years based of service. I can't address his salary situation, except to say many immigrants need to/do take lower to begin with and work up from there.


----------



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> If you have a PR visa authorization it has to be activated. This is done at a POE (Point of Entry) regardless of the mode of transport to Canada that you use. As a British passport holder you are allowed to enter the USA then return into Canada to activate it. It is done all the time. You, of course, should ensure you have all documentation with you when you do it.
> I do not mean to be rude but your husband should have researched the vacation situation in Canada. It is a constant whine with UK ex-pats here. Some try to negotiate better but generally it's two weeks then increasing over the years based of service. I can't address his salary situation, except to say many immigrants need to/do take lower to begin with and work up from there.



Thank you for the information regarding activating the visa. My husband knows the vacation situation hes Canadian, hes going to negotiate this though so fingers crossed, Thanks again you have been very helpfull.


----------

